# anyone put a generator or inverter in ?



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, hope ya'll had a great long weekend.... how many of you have explored inverters or generators in your outback? How many use them? Is it something to consider? Can you run the AC with a high powered inverter? I've read the post about batteries, but it just confused my technically challenged self. shy Thanks!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't believe you will be able run the a/c with an inverter, no matter how big, unless you pack your tow vehicle with batteries.









The a/c is too much for a 2000 watt generater like the Honda EU2000 to run on it's own, so I don't think an inverter will be much help. As far as putting a generator onboard, I haven't done so, but I don't know if anyone else has.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

There is at least one Outbacker with an on board generator, racking my brain to remember who did that - might search on the topic. Inverter won't run an A/C for more than a few seconds if at all, well unless you had a huge bank of batteries. Generator is the only way to go. Question often comes down to buying enough generator to handle the initial start of the A/C, several users here have the 2000i and report it works... but not ideal.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry Steve, my mistake. I thought that I had read the a/c used a full 2000 watts to run. It would make sense that it would mostly on startup.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Fletcher, Yes I have installed a built in generator. I used a Generac 3600LP unit. I used this unit for several reasons, it is light wieght (100 lbs), it has enough power to run the A/C and the microwave at the same time, it fits in the front storage compartment of a 25rss under the drawer, it has front access for all electrical components and maintance, it has a seperate inverter section so it could be remote mounted (saves on space), it has seperate LPG regulator for remote mounting, it is rubber mounted for vibration isolation and the price was right 1500.00 this included shipping. For more info look at my photo gallery and go to page 6 of mods and look at "Kirk and Kim's mod's to 25rss". This was not a easy job and took a lot of work with sheet metal, electrical, exhaust piping, LPG gas line, and carpentry. You have to meet saftey codes and electrical codes, it took about three days to do but it can be done. Thank god I am retired and have to much time on my hands, Hope this helps Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Sorry Steve, my mistake. I thought that I had read the a/c used a full 2000 watts to run. It would make sense that it would mostly on startup.
> 
> Tim


No mistake at all, I'd like to hear from those with a 2000i how it does runnng or is it just the start up that makes it strain.

We didn't get to go camping this weekend but the friends of my wife are big dry camping folks and we're already making plans for a few trips on the John Day river w/out power or water. He highly recomends having a generator so I was looking at the Honda 2000i too but some of the posts here made me wonder if I just need to go with a bigger unit. But dang I hate to spend that kind of money for something I won't use that often.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got a Honda 2000i that I use when dry camping. Most of the time I just use it to charge the batteries, but occassionally I run the A/C with it. It does load down quite a bit when the unit first starts up, but runs very nicely once the A/C is going. I find that it runs better if I leave the fan on high or low, rather than auto. That way when the A/C unit kicks on, it's just the compressor start-up rather than start-up current for both the compressor and the fan. I have to emphasis that this little generator will only run the A/C if that's the only thing that it has to power. I left the electric side of the hot water heater on last weekend, and couldn't figure out why the generator wouldn't run the A/C anymore







. It runs the converter/battery charger OK while the A/C is on, but that's about the limit. Hope this helps.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Gary thanks that is a big help. I'm leaning to a Honda 2000i and figure if it can't do it then I could look at buying a second and making my own parallel connector.

When you charge your batteries are you connecting directly to the generator or are you going from a generator to a charger to the batteries?


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Honda has the 3000is that looks very promising. Certainly cheeper than 2 2000's.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

What the pricing on the 3000 Mac? From what I've read the big problem with the 3000 is its weight, though it would power everything just fine. I think if I'm going to get something larger than the 2000 I'll go with the Yamaha EF3000iSEB which runs around $1,900 but includes some things that are extra on the Honda like wheels.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Most of the going prices for the 3000is are around $1900-2000, although, I believe that in the Camping World Cat the are around $1750 President's Club price (from memory). It looks to be a nice set up for RV's.

1. Enough power to run AC, Microwave plus other stuff at the same time

2. 30 amp receptacle

3. DC direct outs that you can get battery charger cables ($15 assesory)

4. 2db QUIETER than the 2000

Plus I'm sure there are otherdifferences.

You might be right about the weight though. I'm sure that the additional performance doesn't come without a cost.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The 2000iu is a little less than 50lbs. and the 3000iu is around 140lbs. The reason people run two 2000's is because of the ease of moving them and the added 1000 watts. I paid $875 for mine on ebay and love it. It will run the air but I believe it's too much for running it continuously and expect the thing to last long.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Mac, I think I'm going to call Mayberrys and talk to them about the prices on the Honda and Yamaha 3000 series. I really don't think I want to spend that type of money, but with my Dad's estate coming soon its not a money issue, I'm just a tightwad at heart. Plus dragging around an extra $150 isn't my idea of gas savings either.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve,

Check one of the earlier threads on this one. I not sure which specifically, but I thought I had read that the wheels are not as good an option as they sound. Something about making the 3000 harder to manuver in and out of the truck or something like that.

It may not have even been this forum, but since I don't frequent the "other" forum as often as I used too, it probably was.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Tim I'll do a search, figured once i get it out at home it would be easier, but maybe not.


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

Y-Guy. I have two each Honda 2000i generators. I parallel them with an off-the-shelf harness that I purchased through Sun Enterprises/Honda (http://www.sunent.com/) for about $100. If that's in your price range, you may want to check them out.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul, do you have the 13,500 A/C unit in your 21-RS? Is it ducted as well?

Marty thanks, I'll check it out. Some folks on rv.net had plans how to create your own rather than spend some $250, but I'll check out Sun too!


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi all:

I'll cast my vote for the dual Honda EU2000is. I made my own parallel box from NH_Bobs plans on RV.net and it worked like a charm. Ran my 15,000 BTU Carrier on my Outback great all weekend and used very little gas. These little generators are so quiet and smooth, a breeze to start. I don't think you'll go wrong with either Honda setup. I bought the dual Hondas because I carry and run them in the bed of my truck and don't have a lot of room besides the gas cans and the Pullrite Superglide.

Best accessories I purchased for my 5er.

All the best,

Dan


----------

